# Buckshot



## oziedon (Jun 10, 2005)

You can't use "buckshot" to hunt at night, so what is the legal definition of "buckshot".
I would think it would start at 00 but per usual i could be wrong.
Anyone know just want to stay legal


----------



## WOODS (Feb 9, 2006)

I would asume anything over T shot would be illegal at night.


----------



## elvis (Sep 13, 2006)

i just bought some hevi shot B for night hunting, i hope thats ok

i was surprised though 25 bucks a box of ten


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Yep, that's about the going rate unless you can find it on sale some where.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t..._redir&QueryTerm=dead coyote&_requestid=53260


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

buckshot starts with #4 buck.bb shot is legal for night hunting.heavy shot make's a load called DEAD COYOTE very good stuff,I use it both day and night.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

000,00,0,1,2,3,4, Some of the next sizes are confusing as they were lead long ago and discontinued, but are currently made in STEEL for waterfowl. BBB,T,TT,F,FF [T is .20, F is .22 thereabouts] Hevishot is made in T and is very powerful. Also Hevishot 00 buck loads carry a lot of power a long ways.


----------



## elvis (Sep 13, 2006)

Howcome mine just has one B???? Its hevi-shot 1 1/2 ounce 3"


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

elvis said:


> Howcome mine just has one B???? Its hevi-shot 1 1/2 ounce 3"


 Its not buckshot, it fits between 2,1,B,BB,BBB.........kind of an odd size, but works well for fox,coyote,geese.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

B Hevi shot should work like BB lead. I shoot F lead day or night calling. I can't see any difference between it and 4 buck.


Griffondog


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

griffondog said:


> B Hevi shot should work like BB lead. I shoot F lead day or night calling. I can't see any difference between it and 4 buck.
> 
> 
> Griffondog


 Just wonder if your loading your own. Federal and Win did load F steel but have dropped it from production...Used it a lot for goose pass shooting.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Ballistic Products has F lead for reloading. 56 pellets in a 2oz load is what I shoot.


Griffondog


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

That size works great.


----------



## yippy (Dec 22, 2004)




----------



## elvis (Sep 13, 2006)

once again i dont see B, but i would guess it to be .17

darn i was kinda hoping to get something a little bigger than that, oh well hopefully it works ok for me


----------

